# Wanting To Upgrade My PC [Moved from Other Hardware Support]



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi,

My current PC i bought about 2-3 years ago from meshcomputers. Its currently got;

Motherboard: Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 7950 GT
RAM: OCZ 4 GB (4x1GB) DDR2-SDRAM PC2-6400(399 Mhz)... (Can't get link, got details from PC Wizard) Upgraded a while back from the original 1GB
PSU: Not sure about the PSU, think its 650W


Im thinking of upgrading the Motherboard, CPU and Graphics Card (PSU if neccessary). I've chosen an Asus motherboard, AMD processor and a Nvidia graphics card. I've looked around multiple websites etc, and as far as i can tell they are compatiable, but i would just like someone to check before i buy them.

Motherboard: Asus M3N-HT Deluxe HDMI nForce 780a SLI
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 Quad Core 940 3.0Ghz
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT

Working with around a £500 budget (excluding the possible psu), also i have a personal preference of AMD > Intel and Nvidia > ATI, hence why i chose what i did.

Thanks for any help
Dave


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Wanting To Upgrade My PC*

Also, PC is used for Gaming mostly.. CSS, CoD4&5, Left 4 Dead & WoW (Dont play on buying any others)

Every now and then ill run photoshop / sony vegas too... And i often try to run multiple programs at once, e.g. WoW, PS, Vegas; along with the usual internet browsers, msn etc (This has occasionally lead to a system crash)


Off-topic: Think i posted this is the wrong forums


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Wanting To Upgrade My PC*

Yeah, you should have had several replies by now. I'll give you my two cents then ask to have you moved.

Concentrate on your psu. That Phenom and 9800 are going to want a lot and you are going to want it stable. Check out this guide for ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

I've got a Corsair 750 on my main system and man is it ever stable. 

Pauldo


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, just read through the psu info topic and browsed some psu's.

Currently i have two bookmarked;

Corsair TX 850W
OCZ EliteXStream 800W

If you wouldn't mind looking over them and giving me another response i'd be very happy :smile:

Dave


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

My vote would be for the Corsair but that is mostly because I have experience with it. It does have the bigger fan, which means quieter but you propably won't be able to tell the difference between a 140 and a 120 mm fan. Other than that they both look good to me.

Pauldo


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Corsair for sure .....................

and are you sold on AMD set-up ????????? right now the Intel set-ups really put a hurting on the same speed AMD rigs !


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Pauldo 

Linderman, i've always gone for an AMD, personal preference and just know alot of people who also prefer them to Intel... would probably take some persuading to cause me to get an Intel


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*take some persuading to cause me to get an Intel ????????????*



hey; if youre comfortable cruzing at the *back* of the pack.................. thats cool ............ but I prefer bumping and grinding up front myself! :wink:


http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/World-in-Conflict-1680x1050,820.html


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Used to be an AMD fan, now I am an Intel fan.

But, that is a Phenom II, which isn't in that group of processors on Tom's.

Here's a link to ExtremeTech results, which if I read that correctly is quite impressive. 

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2338347,00.asp

It appears to hold its own against the higher end Intel Quad cores. Of course certain games yield different results and World in Conflict does look to be more difficult for the Phenom to handle than Intel but it is not as bad as that Tom's article makes it look.

And I thought it was going to be the motherboard with the nVidia chipset that was going to get all the attention.:laugh:

Pauldo


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

> Phenom II generally achieves parity against its direct competition, the Q9450 and Q9400. However, it's no match for the Core i7 920.





> However, while Phenom II performs respectably, it mostly achieves parity with the lower-end Intel CPUs, and loses out to the Core i7 920.


I looked up the Intel i7 920, but i noticed the one in the tests shows 3.99Ghz. I looked at a 2.93 Ghz and the price of that was £448.49, which is about 90% of my original budget.

AMD does seem cheaper and those results dont really make me think Intel is that much better... unless i want to spent 2x or 3x the price, and overclock it to 3.99Ghz.




> And I thought it was going to be the motherboard with the nVidia chipset that was going to get all the attention.


Discuss? :tongue::laugh:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

compare the price of the Q9650 set-up and the performance there of


the I7 is not worth the money ............. I would not suggest anyone waste their money on the I7 ............... the I7 barely outperforms the previous generation line-up ........


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

As Pauldo said, the Phenom II isn't on the results in the link you posted and i dont see the Q9650 on the link he posted.

Also the price of a Q9650 is roughly an extra £100 than the Phenom II 940. As you said, you love bumping and grinding yourself to the front of the pack, i would always love to do that, but i just dont have the money to do it. If i did i would simply get the best of everything regardless of the price, but im looking for price efficiency and AMD seems to give that.

With the current parts ive chosen; M3N-HT nForce 780a, Phenom II 940, 9800GT and the Corsair PSU, current cost totals to just under £600. Little more than i intended to spent but i am happy with it, and think it will handle my needs just fine :wink:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

The problem with AMD is that they aren't that fast with photo/video editing. That's were Intel really shines. If you don't do a lot of that it probably won't impact you much and as you said cost does go up.

I was just impressed that the Phenom II was as close as it was and it will keep the budget nice and low.

As for the motherboard, nVidia chipsets tend to be buggy compared to Intel chipsets. I'm surprised that Linderman hasn't said anything about this as I have seen him talk about how he won't deal with nVidia chipset mobo's anymore. Also wrench97, who posts a lot in the building forum, dislikes them as well. Myself, I haven't had that bad of experience with them but then I switched over to Intel not too long ago. It was just a few years ago that nVidia was the chipset to have for HTPC use. These days, however, I keep reading more and more about how nVidia chipsets have lost more and more market share.

Pauldo


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree whole heartedly that we all must live within our budgets ! no discusion on that one !

I am also happy to hear that AMD has finally closed the big gap in performance somewhat in comparison with earlier phenoms which really got stomped ........... but then again one also has to evaluate "why" Nvidia has departed from the motherboard chipset business and that was not a decision based on proven perfromance!

enjoy and keep us posted with your build .............. I am sure you will enjoy the new set-up .......... most any newer build is bound to be a substantial improvement over any previous systems!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, I did read that!

I gotta start taking those memory enhancement pills but I keep forgetting.:laugh:

Pauldo

P.S. Not to be mistaken for male enhancement.


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

To be fair i dont keep track of how Intel, AMD or Nvidia are currently doing in performance... or anything for that matter

Im just used to AMD and Nvidia as my previous 2 systems have them, and both of them ran fine for me (except this one, but that was multiple problems with the HDD)

Ill probably buy the parts sometime later on this week or early next week. Thanks for the help/info and the nice discussion of Intel > AMD :tongue:

Edit: Pauldo, it is only every so often i use for video editing, use photoshop more often but still dont use that on a regular basis. This system atm handles Sony Vegas and Photoshop Cs2 just fine, except a problem i've always had with Vegas... PC likes to randomly restart when i load it, unless i load it just after boot up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Take a look at the AMD chipset lot less problems then the newer Nvidia sets the NF4 and the 500 series were pretty good the 600 and 700 series have turned into problems.


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Been reading around some more, and been reading about people being unhappy / having problems with both asus motherboards and with nforce...

Is the motherboard i've chosen alright?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

motherboard manuf is not the problem ......................its the chipset manuf thats the problem!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/evga-nf750i-sli-ftw_10.html#sect0

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-striker-ii-nse_11.html#sect0



the 790i was "suppose" to be the one that fixed all the woes from the 680i / 750 / 780i .......... does that sound like a review where they got it "fixed"


http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-striker-ii-nse_11.html#sect0


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Derisive said:


> Edit: Pauldo, it is only every so often i use for video editing, use photoshop more often but still dont use that on a regular basis. This system atm handles Sony Vegas and Photoshop Cs2 just fine, except a problem i've always had with Vegas... PC likes to randomly restart when i load it, unless i load it just after boot up.


I think that you will be happy with the Phenom II. It will definitely be faster with Vegas and CS2. I don't have any experience with Vegas but I do know that those kinds of programs like to have a swap file on a different hard drive. If you don't have that set-up currently might be worth a shot.

As far as motherboards go, I've been out of the loop for awhile on AMD so I will let others give their 2 cents but I do know that Gigabyte makes a good board.

If you are considering moving away from nVidia chipsets you might want to consider the ATI 4850/4870 graphics cards. They are still being touted as the best bang for the buck. And unlike a few years ago, their drivers are pretty good. If you are going to stay with nVidia chipsets than stay with the 9800 GT. You could stay with it either way as it is a good card it's just that you would get more with ATI for the money.

Pauldo


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe its stupid asking, but whats the difference between 780a and 780i? Seeing as i was looking at the 780a...

Or, Is there a good mobo that will work well with the cpu / gcard ive chosen? 
*The 2nd link said its ok for enthusiasts who wont mind difficulties, difficulties may cause me problems and stress xD*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

a is for Amd and i is for Intel CPU.

Take a look at the AMD chipsets.


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahhh *feels so stupid*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-motherboard-sli,1927-20.html



you betcha !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Which perhaps brings us to the crux of the matter - While the Crosshair II Formula is a great motherboard in its own right, you'd currently be hard-pressed to find enthusiasts who are looking to base their systems around AMD's Phenom platform, which is currently struggling from both a pricing and performance perspective compared to Intel's current offerings. While things are beginning to brighten for AMD between the launch of B3 stepping and triple-core Phenoms, and what seems to be a smooth transition to a 45 nanometre manufacturing process well and truly in the pipeline, as of right now Intel is still undoubtedly the way to go unless you're desperate for a cheap, multiplier unlocked CPU such as the Black Edition Phenoms on the market.

If you want to pair a Phenom with NVIDIA graphics boards in SLI then the nForce 780a chipset is, as we mentioned, your only choice, and from that perspective the Crosshair II Formula is an excellently configured part to meet those demands (assuming you can live without eSATA). Outside of that narrow sphere, AMD's 790FX chipset is much better value if a Phenom CPU is your weapon of choice, and failing that the grass is still both greener and far more lush on the Intel side of the proverbial fence.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1382/16/amd_790fx_vs_nvidia_780a_chipsets/index.html



790 FX may be the route to take ............... I havent tried any of those ............ by the time they started marketing the 790FX .......... I had already given up on AMD boards ............... too much loss time with service work on them ..............


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The only drawback that we found with the nForce 780a SLI chipset is the fact that it supports 3-way SLI, but only has a single-link DVI output. This means the maximum resolution is 1920×1200 when a monitor is connected to the integrated graphics. Not many people run 3-way SLI and have 30" monitors than run at a native resolution of 2560x1600, but for those that want the ultimate platform they will want to run at the right resolution.

With a platform like this, one can expect it to be pricey, and it is a tad expensive. ASUS informed us that the M3N-HT Deluxe motherboard that we looked at today has an MSRP of $249.99. The most expensive AMD processor is the AMD Phenom X4 9850 Quad-Core and it is just $235.00! No matter what AMD chipsets come out they still can't offer the price versus performance value that Intel platforms can. 


http://www.legitreviews.com/article/706/11/


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Other motherboards i looked at, after reading wrench's post were;

Gigabyte AM2+ AMD 790GX
MSI AM2 AND 790FX

Are either of these two better than the original nforce 780a? Or if im going to stay with the pheonom and GT9800 would i just be better off wit the nforce 780a?




linderman said:


> If you want to pair a Phenom with NVIDIA graphics boards in SLI then the nForce 780a chipset is, as we mentioned, your only choice, and from that perspective the Crosshair II Formula is an excellently configured part to meet those demands (assuming you can live without eSATA). Outside of that narrow sphere, AMD's 790FX chipset is much better value if a Phenom CPU is your weapon of choice


Say whut? I do probably know a little more than the average pc user but alot of stuff still flies over my head :sigh:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I personally would go with 790FX


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

And it will still be fully compatiable yeah? 

Btw, is it worth putting my old gcard (the one im using atm) into the new mobo, or just have the 9800gt in?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

9800GT is a very good gaming card


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the card you have ATM


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Derisive said:


> Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 7950 GT


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have a fair number of customers who are still gaming with that card .............. it may be a tad weak for games like crysis ......... but most any other game is still working very well with it at the 1280 x 1024 resolution .............. heading upwards to the 1600 X resolutions may force you into the upgrade sooner ? 

dont sure what your desires are ?

the 9800 GT is one hellva choice though .............


enjoy your challenge ............ the research is half the battle and gives you increased confidence in whatever you build !


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, so i think I'll go with:

Motherboard: MSI AM2 AND 790FX
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 7950 GT
PSU: Corsair TX 850W


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks good .................


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

X2 4200?? at least go for the X2 6000> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> X2 4200?? at least go for the X2 6000> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272


Oops, i linked what from i currently have... not what im looking to buy


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Derisive said:


> CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 Quad Core 940 3.0Ghz
> Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's better.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Ya, you'll be happy with that.

Pauldo


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help / input guys ray:

Not in uni tomorrow, will order the parts when i wake up... goodnight :smile:


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Off topic now, will i need a new CPU cooler? Or maybe new cooling in general. I occasionally run Hardware Monitor (from CPUID), and sometimes notice parts running at the max.

For example, its now 3:20am and quite cold in this room;
CPU core #1 is at 46c (50 max)
CPU core #2 is at 47c (50 max)
Gcard is at 54c (54c max)
HDD is at 30c (30c max)

:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

artic freezer 7 pro is a cheap and decent after market cooler


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Looked up arctic cooling freezer, come up with this:

Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme CPU Cooler


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats it


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, i think im set now then?

A thumbs up before buying would be nice if you got the time :tongue:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the thumb is up on the parts you have listed in post #40 

including this motherboard

http://www.dabs.com/productview.asp...igationKey=11143,48750000,48620000,4294951907


and the cooler you just linked


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice one  Will buy them once i've done this raid on wow... maybe once i get them ill get more than 9 fps during heavy aoe  

<3


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Just ordered them, CPU / Cooler should be here wednesday, Motherboard between thursday - monday.

Graphics Card & PSU currently out of stock so not so sure on them yet, hopefully not too long :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted with your evaluation ............... of course


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi, just to keep you up to date, nearly 3 weeks after ordering OcUK still had no stock of the Graphics Card, so today i cancelled it and they are shipping the CPU, Cooler & PSU out today for delivery tomorrow.

I've now ordered Gigabyte 9800 GTX+ as a replacement and it will be delivered on Thursday... so after a heavy night of drinking on wednesday i'll probably install all the new parts on thursday night or friday, so i'll let you know soon how it all turned out 

Dave


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Installed the new parts today, fps has gone up by atleast 200% and all seems good

CPU cooler apparently wouldn't fit, unless i wanted to screw it into the motherboard. Will just use the standard now, will buy a new one if needed.

Thanks for the help once again 
Dave


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you finally got the parts


----------

